# Support for Linksys USB3GIG



## nicblais (Aug 28, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck getting the Linksys USB3GIGv1 USB/Ethernet adapter to work in FreeBSD?  I have no issues in Linux, but it seems currently unsupported on -CURRENT.

On FreeBSD 11-CURRENT (armv6-RPI2):

```
ugen0.4: <Linksys> at usbus0
```


```
root@rpi2:~ # [CMD]lsusb -d 13b1: -v[/CMD]

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 13b1:0041 Linksys
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.10
  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
  bDeviceSubClass         0
  bDeviceProtocol         0
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  idVendor           0x13b1 Linksys
  idProduct          0x0041
  bcdDevice           30.00
  iManufacturer           1 Linksys
  iProduct                2 Linksys USB3GIGV1
<snip>
```

On Linux 3.19.8:


```
usb 4-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd
usb 4-4: New USB device found, idVendor=13b1, idProduct=0041
usb 4-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=6
usb 4-4: Product: Linksys USB3GIGV1
usb 4-4: Manufacturer: Linksys
cdc_ether 4-4:2.0 eth0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:14.0-4, CDC Ethernet Device
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2015)

It might be too new to have a driver yet.  The best place to ask is the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------



## nicblais (Aug 30, 2015)

I wrote on the freebsd-usb mailing list and got a solution from Hans Petter Selasky.  Basically just run `usbconfig -d X.Y set_config 1` on the USB device.

Here's a few outputs if interested:


```
root@rpi2:~ # usbconfig -d 0.5 set_config 1
root@rpi2:~ # cdce0: <CDC Communications Control> on usbus0
ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue1: Ethernet address: 94:10:3e:b7:ad:f2
root@rpi2:~ # dhclient ue1
DHCPREQUEST on ue1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.140 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.
root@rpi2:~ # ping 4.2.2.1
PING 4.2.2.1 (4.2.2.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=23.512 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=22.493 ms
root@rpi2:~ # speedtest-cli
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from Distributel Communications (X.X.X.X)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by Belair Technologies (Pointe-Claire, QC) [120.16 km]: 68.545 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 2.66 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 1.11 Mbit/s
```


```
root@beaglebone:~ # speedtest-cli
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from Distributel Communications (X.X.X.X)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by Belair Technologies (Pointe-Claire, QC) [120.16 km]: 62.09 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 6.67 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 1.92 Mbit/s
```

The link is actually a 60 Mbit/s down 10 Mbit/s up setup, but that's the RPI2/BeagleBone Black for you!


----------

